# Penhas Douradas - Neve



## RMontanha (21 Abr 2008 às 16:23)

Registo feito ontem (20-04-2008), na zona das Penhas Douradas(Serra da Estrela) pelas 13h00. A neve estava presente acima dos 1400 _m_, e embora a acumulação não tenha ultrapassado alguns centímetros, chegou para deixar a paisagem com tons de Inverno. Abraço

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmWnSQZVGVc[/YOUTUBE]
P.S. - Não tive tempo para sair do carro e filmar com mais algum detalhe portanto fica apenas a visão da estrada!


----------



## Gilmet (21 Abr 2008 às 16:37)

Lindo!! Mesmo de dentro do carro o video está excelente!

Parabéns RMontanha!
Grande registo

Apesar da neve circulava-se bem na estrada...


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Abr 2008 às 19:24)

boas

bom filme

abraços


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2008 às 19:42)

Uma viagem agradável com essa paisagem


----------



## ACalado (21 Abr 2008 às 20:27)

RMontanha disse:


> Registo feito ontem (20-04-2008), na zona das Penhas Douradas(Serra da Estrela) pelas 13h00. A neve estava presente acima dos 1400 _m_, e embora a acumulação não tenha ultrapassado alguns centímetros, chegou para deixar a paisagem com tons de Inverno. Abraço
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmWnSQZVGVc[/YOUTUBE]
> P.S. - Não tive tempo para sair do carro e filmar com mais algum detalhe portanto fica apenas a visão da estrada!



bom vídeo  achas que vale a pena subir la acima? tou a pensar ir la amanha mas temo que já haja pouca neve


----------



## RMontanha (21 Abr 2008 às 20:49)

Obrigado pelos comentários!
Nas Penhas Douradas muita neve derreteu. Mas do lado das Penhas da Saúde, penso que a partir do Centro de limpeza de Neve ainda deve haver muita neve....pelo menos os Painéis informativos têm a mensagem "Limpa-neves em Movimento"! 
Abraço


----------



## vitamos (22 Abr 2008 às 09:32)

5 estrelas. Obrigado pela reportagem "em movimento"!


----------



## rbsmr (22 Abr 2008 às 11:43)

RMontanha disse:


> Registo feito ontem (20-04-2008), na zona das Penhas Douradas(Serra da Estrela) pelas 13h00. A neve estava presente acima dos 1400 _m_, e embora a acumulação não tenha ultrapassado alguns centímetros, chegou para deixar a paisagem com tons de Inverno. Abraço
> 
> P.S. - Não tive tempo para sair do carro e filmar com mais algum detalhe portanto fica apenas a visão da estrada![/SIZE]



Lindíssimo !!!! 

Para o fim da semana já vem o calor  Vou ter saudades do Inverno


----------



## MSantos (22 Abr 2008 às 22:48)

Exelente registo  parabens


----------

